# Water bottle holder?



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm mid way through planning a water bottle holder, I have a design but what would the best material be? I was thinking maybe some wood but not sure if that would work too well, I do have sheets of plastic I can use but attaching them together was my issue.

Does anyone have any ideas? Some help would be amazing!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wood would be a terrible idea, if inside the enclosure, and accessible. Metal tends to get used for that. Plastic is ok, provided it's thick enough, and the edges are smooth, so as not to invite chewing. Good luck!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's going on the outside so chewing wouldn't be a problem thankfully! Iv currently got a bottle sticking through a hole in the thick plastic! It was a right job getting a hole in the plastic to start with, had originally planned a simple 3 hole plan but after getting the initial metal staw hole done i realised i didn't have a small enough drill bit for the wire holes! So iv started to fix bits of wood to the outside and let's hope this works hahahaha


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

When I made a plastic bin I used a candle to soften the plastic and then stuck a pencil through the melted plastic and twisted to make a nice hole. Could use something smaller for the wire holes.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

AyJay658 said:


> When I made a plastic bin I used a candle to soften the plastic and then stuck a pencil through the melted plastic and twisted to make a nice hole. Could use something smaller for the wire holes.


I was using the gas hob to heat my drill bit! Only other way I can think is to use a fork leg lol! I'll work something out! Either that or I'll shout my partner through to work it out for me! Iv got all these bits of wood and plastic out in the animal room haha he will probably end up making something complicated haha


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

simple to make a small hole an old screw or nail heated over gas ring till red hot and let the heated nail or screw make the hole in the plastic to insert the wire that came with the water bottle.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> simple to make a small hole an old screw or nail heated over gas ring till red hot and let the heated nail or screw make the hole in the plastic to insert the wire that came with the water bottle.


I got my partner to do it for me as I kept dropping everything haha! It's all worked out pretty well! The box idea once finished didn't help much haha! I'll have to use thick plastic sheets next time I start making things!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh! You mean simply to get a water bottle to sit on the side of plastic bin? Have you seen the way it is attached in this link:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm

And there is another one with washers which is nice, and again requires a simple length of wire:

(If you scroll down through this linked thread, after the pictures load, you can see the washers for attaching a water bottle setup)
http://www.themouseconnection.org/t95-w ... stic-totes

Not sure if those will give you more ideas for the next bin.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Those are brilliant thanks


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I took your advice and just melted holes in the side and put mesh round them, it's worked out a lot better than what I had started to make!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

I just use a soldering iron to put holes in plastic rubs, it can also be used to melt a square out of rubs to cover with mesh.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

jackiee said:


> I just use a soldering iron to put holes in plastic rubs, it can also be used to melt a square out of rubs to cover with mesh.


Yeah that's a great idea. Thank you so much


----------

